
FBI Investigating Jeffrey Epstein's Suicide - rolph
https://www.ktuu.com/content/news/FBI-investigating-Jeffrey-Epsteins-suicide-532813641.html
======
rhizome
See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deborah_Jeane_Palfrey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deborah_Jeane_Palfrey)

~~~
Gys
> In early 2007, Palfrey reacted to the suicide by hanging of Brandi Britton,
> one of her former escort service employees, by saying, "I guess I'm made of
> something that Brandi Britton wasn't made of."

Still, she also was found hanged. Very fishy...

------
jonplackett
As soon as I read this I thought it sounded suspicious.

He’s got too many powerful friends, some of whom are bound to be involved,
some of whom he’d probably turn on if it got him a reduced sentence.

------
rolph
i wish i knew where the dupe is, id like to read it too.

~~~
gus_massa
The biggest discussion is in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20661919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20661919)
(202 points, 5 hours ago, 178 comments)

~~~
rolph
im trying to see how this is a dupe, and i cant find a dupe, this is about the
fact that there is now a federal investigation underway, not about the fact
that he was found dead

~~~
gus_massa
The mods marked this as a dupe. I only can guess why by based in previous
cases/comments. Different reports of this story had been submitted like 15 or
20 times from different sources. I'm not tracking everyone of them, but I
think most of them are just a variation of "He is dead. It looks like a
suicide. We don have more information." And some notes of the recent events
that lead here. Usually the mods mark something as a dupe even if it is not an
exact dupe.

Is there some new information in this post? I guess it is not surprising that
if an important prisoner in an important case appears dead then there will be
an investigation. Perhaps I should rewrite my question: Is there some new
_surprising_ information in this post?

If there is new (surprising) info you can write to the mods, so they may
decide to remove the [dupe] hn@ycombinator.com

[I've done this in the past for 2 or 3 scientific articles. Usually the press
release is cut&paste in a few (5) sites with more or less exaggeration and
destruction of the original information. Sometimes after a few submissions
there is a new coverage that is much better or has new insight or explain why
all the other coverages are wrong. Sometimes the mods or users don't
understand the difference and mark it as a dupe. So if there is something
surprising new the mods may removed the dupe mark. But most of the time it is
just cut&paste.]

~~~
rolph
thanx, the pb seems to be any further mention of J.3p5731|\|

------
patientplatypus
This is just proof that we allow the rich to have sex with children because
they are rich, and if you are rich you get to play by whatever rules you want.

Mark my words all of sticky fingers Jeff's dirt file is going to get
"mysteriously lost in a fire".

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting ideological flamebait to HN? It's not what this
site is for.

If you'd review
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and stick to the rules when posting here, we'd appreciate it.

